# Trade wanted: Your yarns, my soap



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Looking for animal fiber yarns in trade for my soaps (or soy candles, sugar scrubs, bath bombs). Please let me know if you're interested. Wool, angora, mohair, alpaca, etc.


----------



## Karen Gaietto (Mar 16, 2003)

View attachment 28337


----------

